# Schwinn Whizzer World Imperial



## BWbiker (Feb 11, 2017)

I have this complete bike in many pieces right now. It has the brazed on brake arm band on the stay, factory pressed in detents for belt clearance.  I wanted to see who else has a 50's Whizzer near this serial number and what it looks like. Ser#H33723. I have added a pic showing both dimples. Ser# under crank housing. Thanks. 










View attachment 421373


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Feb 11, 2017)

That is a nice original color! Do you have more pictures of the dimples? Also where is the serial number located?


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 11, 2017)

Western-Whizzer said:


> That is a nice original color! Do you have more pictures of the dimples? Also where is the serial number located?



Sure just downloaded showing both dimples. Ser# under crank housing making it a 51 or earlier I believe.


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 11, 2017)

Western-Whizzer said:


> That is a nice original color! Do you have more pictures of the dimples? Also where is the serial number located?



Added new photo and ser# location question. Thanks!


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Feb 11, 2017)

Are you going to keep that original finish? I have a whizzer with an I serial number, and the same dimples. Usually you see an H on prewar bikes.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Feb 11, 2017)

By the way, I live in Vancouver WA. If you ever want to check out my Whizzer bikes, feel free to send me a message.


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Feb 11, 2017)

Here is a link showing one of my bikes. This is a rare DX model with an I serial number.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-whizzer-paint-schemes.103297/#post-676216


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 11, 2017)

Western-Whizzer said:


> By the way, I live in Vancouver WA. If you ever want to check out my Whizzer bikes, feel free to send me a message.



Sure Bob, if you still want the tank I still have it  Brad


----------



## Western-Whizzer (Feb 11, 2017)

I sent you a pm. Thanks!


----------

